# Monter config Hackintosh pour After Effect



## droyze (4 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour les gens, 

Mon Mac Pro devenant un chouilla vieux , j'aimerais le renouveler mais voyant les performances du nouveau Mac Pro avec After Effect je me demande si se monter un Hackintosh ne serait pas mieux .

J'aimerais me monter une config avec si possible une Nvidia Quadro K5000 .

Si je pouvais avoir vos avis, voir des avis de config. Merci


----------



## droyze (6 Janvier 2016)

Bon j'ai commencé à créer une config, pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous en pensez et si compatible Mavericks / Yosemite :

*Carte mère :* Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK Carte Mère Intel ATX Intel Socket 1150

*Processeur :* Intel Core i7 4790K Processeur 4 coeurs 4 GHz

*Mémoire :* Corsair CMY32GX3M4A1600C9R Vengeance Pro Series 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1600Mhz CL9

*SSD :* Samsung SSD 1To Série 850 PRO 2,5" S-ATA 6.0Gbps

*Carte Graphique :* Gigabyte N98TG1 GAMING-6GD Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti 1190 MHz 6144 Mo PCI-Express

*Carte Wifi :* TP-Link TL-WDN4800

*Alimentation :* Corsair CP-9020070-EU Professional Platinum Series HX1200i ATX/EPS Modulaire Complet 80 PLUS Platinum 1200W


Merci


----------



## polyzargone (6 Janvier 2016)

droyze a dit:


> Si je pouvais avoir vos avis, voir des avis de config. Merci



Oui, c'est tout à fait jouable. Plus d'infos ici .


----------



## droyze (6 Janvier 2016)

Merci, j'ai posté ma config du coup


----------



## droyze (6 Janvier 2016)

*Bon la config révisé*



*Carte mère :* Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK Carte Mère Intel ATX Intel Socket 1150

*Processeur :* Intel Core i7 4790K Processeur 4 coeurs 4 GHz

*Mémoire :* Corsair CMY32GX3M4A1600C9R Vengeance Pro Series 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1600Mhz CL9

*SSD :* Samsung SSD 1To Série 850 PRO 2,5" S-ATA 6.0Gbps 

*Carte Graphique :* Gigabyte N98TG1 GAMING-6GD Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti 1190 MHz 6144 Mo PCI-Express

*Carte Wifi :* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 

*Alimentation :* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Alimentation ATX 750W modulaire certification 80 Plus Gold

*Boitier : *Fractal Design FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK

*Ecran :*  Philips BDM3270QP


----------



## Locke (6 Janvier 2016)

Soit un total de 2855 €, sans clavier, ni souris.

Faut aimer dépenser autant pour faire un hackintosh, sans compter les galères pour faire les installations matérielles et logicielles. Autant acheter le premier Mac Pro de base à 3399 €.


----------

